# Biblical Theology?



## rmdmphilosopher (Jul 11, 2008)

I just picked up Vos's BIBLICAL THEOLOGY for the first time the other day, and it totally blew me away. I found myself looking around at seminaries to see if they had a Th.M. in "Biblical Theology"...

Anyway, I was wondering if some of the knowledgeable members of this board would mind telling me where to go from here in discovering Biblical Theology? What other books are there that I need to read to begin to get a handle on this absolutely fascinating department of theology?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 11, 2008)

Try any and all of Graeme Goldsworthy's books.

Then there's the work of William Dumbrell, especially his _The End of the Beginning_; it is a very sophisticated look at how Scripture's main themes unfold.

The best simple introduction In my humble opinion is _Creation to New Creation_ by Tim Chester. This is a layman's guide to biblical theology.

As for seminaries and the discipline of Biblical Theology, it's still something waiting to happen that needs to happen. At our seminary we teach several units specifically devoted to biblical theology. Three critical elements that mutually enforce each other are: exegesis, biblical theology, and systematic theology. They are a three-legged stool, and if one is missing it all comes crashing down.


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Jul 11, 2008)

*Yay!*

Alright! 

I've actually just asked for Goldsworthy's trilogy for my birthday from my parents. Didn't know it was about Biblical Theology--that makes me twice as excited for it!

I'll get right onto the job of acquiring Dumbrell and Chester...

Any other ideas anyone? I read fast and I read alot... The more suggestions the merrier.

Thankyou!


----------



## ADKing (Jul 11, 2008)

Read everything else by Geerhardus Vos as well. All his books are great. He is still the master, in my opinion. See also Kerux...The Online Journal of Biblical Theology


----------



## Archlute (Jul 11, 2008)

Goldsworthy is definitely a good author with which to continue. He has the double benefit over Vos in that a) his writing style is a little more popular/less obtuse, and b) he deals with the discipline of BT in relationship to modern issues of theology and philosophy in a way that Vos could not because, alas, Vos has passed on into glory a good number of decades back.

I have been reading his "Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics as of late, and love how he is both knowledgeable regarding recent trends in hermeneutics and philosophy and yet how he dismisses them with such ease because of the recognition that when they fail to begin with the living Word and the overarching reality of Christ as the hermeneutical key, they have ceased having anything meaningful to say. A great presuppositional approach!


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Jul 11, 2008)

That _Kerux Journal_ looks like a fabulous resource.


----------



## Dewalt (Jul 11, 2008)

Try any and all of Graeme Goldsworthy's books.

he was the read that my life change!!!
preaching the whole bible as christian scripture!! go to eerdamns in GR, i think its 10 bucks, or RHB sells it to!


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 12, 2008)

Sidney Greidanus and Edmund Clowney are also great practitioners and teachers of biblical theology. There is a whole series of biblical theological studies edited by D.A. Carson entitled New Studies in Biblical Theology. G.K. Beale's book on the temple and the church's mission will also blow you away. Recognize, however, that biblical theology is not new. Read Jonathan Edwards's History of Redemption, read John Owen's Theologoumena for strong antecedents in Reformed biblical theology. Ridderbos is very helpful also in the New Testament (read his book on Paul and his book on the kingdom). 

Beware of one thing: stressing biblical theology so much that the other disciplines get snubbed. Vos is exemplary in tying BT to ST (reread and MEMORIZE page 14 of Biblical Theology).


----------



## AV1611 (Jul 12, 2008)

Try these:
This lecture series.
This website.

I would point out especially, "Biblical Theology and the Westminster Standards" and "Systematic Theology and Biblical Theology" by Richard B. Gaffin, Jr .


----------



## Casey (Jul 12, 2008)

Also, if you want a biblical-theological redemptive-historical commentary on the Gospel of John, check out Ridderbos' commentary. I've been exhorting through John and found his commentary the most thought-provoking and, frequently, the most convincing. (You can skip the smaller font portion of the commentary, frequently he engages liberal scholarship in there. And it's nice that Ridderbos doesn't just parrot the common evangelical understanding of this or that text but seriously considers different interpretations.) Reading through a commentary like this will help you see how an entire book of the Bible can be illuminated from a biblical-theological perspective and put some "meat" on the more systematic treatments of biblical theology.


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Jul 12, 2008)

So many great resources! Thanks everybody!


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 12, 2008)

Robert,

I've been listening to D.A. Carson's lecturs: “Hard Texts: Why Does Hebrews Cite the Old Testament Like That?” Lectures at Southern Seminary. They've been helpful in seeing some difficult areas in particular texts and how Biblical Theology can help us answer them Biblically.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd like to hear some more...


----------



## tucker (Oct 24, 2008)

rmdmphilosopher said:


> I found myself looking around at seminaries to see if they had a Th.M. in "Biblical Theology"...



This is an interesting prospect and it actually just so happens that there is a seminary that does specialize in Biblical Theology...you have already been referenced to their journal by ADKing, namely _Kerux:The Journal of Northwest Theological Seminary_...and I happen to be a student there currently, Northwest Theological Seminary. And, they do offer a M.T.S. degree. 

You can check out their site at Northwest Theological Seminary - Christocentric Confessional Reformed Biblical Theology.

I know I'd love to see you out here studying with me!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 24, 2008)

If you have the time and the means to listen to a podcast I would recommend this series of lectures by Gerard Van Groningen formerly of Covenant College. You can take a look at the course here. 

I just loved this man's spirit and his illustrations.


----------

